# Another dial made



## iron man (Aug 13, 2014)

I wanted to make another dial to make sure it was not begginers luck with this type of setup but I wanted to make the lines different lengths so I setup my rotory dial.







- - - Updated - - -




I setup the saw blade and the one tooth at a time rachet.

- - - Updated - - -




And proceded to cut lines it gets pretty gnarly doing it this way but the end line is nice and square. I just turn on the lathe and hold a hardwood stick against it it cleans up nice.

- - - Updated - - -




Here is the dial before full clean up the lines are now multiple lengths it is hard to get a good picture of it. It looks better in real life than in the photo it turned out nice. On to paint. Ray


----------



## drs23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't wait to see this finished project. What color for the lines this time?


----------



## iron man (Aug 13, 2014)

Just another photo before I totally cleaned it up thanks for lookin.. Ray


----------



## drs23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool Beans! I think ya got it down!

Another great job Ray.


----------



## iron man (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks ,,,I just did it with black lacquer I sprayed some in a piece of cloth and wiped it over the dial let it dry turned the lathe on and held a popcycle stick over the surface to remove the excess it really looks nice now. the lacquer paint drys fast and lays flater than enamel.. Ray


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 14, 2014)

Well I think that proves it wernt beginners luck.
Have you considered nail polish? That goes on pretty thick and dries hard and durable. And as a plus you can probably get it with glitter!

Cheers Phil


----------



## Smudgemo (Aug 14, 2014)

Indexing from the saw blade is brilliant, Ray.  I made my own 50 hole index with a DRO to scribe a dial, but there are a ton of different saw blades with all sorts of tooth-counts available.  An arbor for any given lathe would be easy to construct.

Great idea.

-Ryan


----------



## iron man (Aug 14, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> Indexing from the saw blade is brilliant, Ray.  I made my own 50 hole index with a DRO to scribe a dial, but there are a ton of different saw blades with all sorts of tooth-counts available.  An arbor for any given lathe would be easy to construct.
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> -Ryan



 Thanks Ryan the arbor I made can be found here.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24787


----------



## ronsack (Aug 14, 2014)

WOW Nice Job

How well does the final marks line up?


----------



## iron man (Aug 14, 2014)

ronsack said:


> WOW Nice Job
> 
> How well does the final marks line up?



 Perfect!!!!


----------



## countryguy (Aug 14, 2014)

Personally I think that is soooo cool!  Brilliant Job!  I think someone should promote this to an Article!  So simple and achievable results!   Any requirements for that?


----------



## Hellkell (Aug 15, 2014)

Really looks nice.  Do you have pictures of you stamping the numbers?


----------



## iron man (Aug 15, 2014)

Hellkell said:


> Really looks nice.  Do you have pictures of you stamping the numbers?



 Yes it is on this post.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24787


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Aug 15, 2014)

Brilliant!  Those dials look very professional!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## bpratl (Aug 16, 2014)

Super idea in using a saw blade as an indexer and a great looking dial.


----------



## iron man (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is the picture of the stamp setup very simple very repeatable the left side of the slot is for the zero the right for the number. And remember this just takes very light taps the numbers are only 1/16 or 1.5mm. Ray


----------



## Hellkell (Aug 21, 2014)

I was thinking that if you made the slot for the stamps in a slight V shape to line up with the center of the dial, the stamp would line up with the surface a little better.  Of course this would be only for a double digit stamp.

Kevin


----------



## iron man (Aug 22, 2014)

Hellkell said:


> I was thinking that if you made the slot for the stamps in a slight V shape to line up with the center of the dial, the stamp would line up with the surface a little better.  Of course this would be only for a double digit stamp.
> 
> Kevin



 I was thinking the same thought when I made it but after trying it the numbers are so close together the slight lack of angle does not seem to bother it but you still could do that it would have to be very slight. Ray


----------



## george wilson (Aug 24, 2014)

I will remember using a 200 tooth saw blade if I ever need to make dials myself. Easier than rigging up an index head.


----------

